# Speaking of Panasonic, here comes the GX7... wow.



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

(FT5) First image of the new Panasonic GX7! | 43 Rumors

Looks like it's going to have just about everything on my wish list. 

Built-in high-res tilting EVF, tilting screen, in-body stabilization, 1/8000 max shutter, focus peaking, etc. Possibly the same sensor as in the top-of-the-line GH3. Couple of things I don't really care about now but might come to appreciate, like WiFi.

But of course it won't be cheap. 999 euro with VAT probably means $999 + tax initial street price. Time to start salting away some loonies and/or selling off some old gear.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Very clever that tiltable EVF.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

That's one of the big selling points for me. Dislike the accessory port EVFs -- either too bulky and expensive, or too low-res, and I don't trust Panasonic to settle on a port for several generations of gear (and it's just dumb that there isn't a single accessory port standard for all m43 bodies). Being tillable opens up some welcome flexibility compared to other built-in finders.

In-body stabilization is good, should put some of the fun back into legacy lenses.

The electronic shutter option is something I've wanted. This isn't the first implementation so hopefully they've worked out some kinks, like rolling shutter (which I assume will be dealt with if not now then later by sheer processing power and bandwidth).

Anyway, my main decision is whether to jump in right away, or wait for the inevitable price drop around 6 months after launch...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Very clever that tiltable EVF.


I use mine on the Gx1 almost every time I shoot - it never comes off now I sold the Lx7 - so convenient.

Interesting - one guy was raving about the Fuji sensor over the MFT offerings and I tried to point out that sensor tech moves forward and having a standard like MFT as opposed to proprietary offerings that end with restricted lens choice is a positive step as then it gets other manufacturers involved when they know there is a wider market across different vendors on a single standard.


----------

